
Fired because your skills are too far above your coworkers - kiyanwang
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/79992/fired-because-your-skills-are-too-far-above-your-coworkers
======
kiyanwang
Not sure that the problem is incompetent colleagues as much as it is an
unwillingness on his part to reach out and help them understand the code he
was writing. There is an argument for saying that good code is code that easy
to understand, but above that you need to collaborate with others.

------
dozzie
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13012554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13012554)

